# Stupid things you have done in games.



## Luxray (Feb 24, 2010)

Ever do something real stupid in a game? Well here you can share it.
I do loads of stupid crap all the time in games.

The latest stupid thing I've done: While doing donuts on Halo 3 I drove off a cliff.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2010)

Recently, playing Trauma Center UTK 2, I kept stabbing my patients to death with the scalpel just to see all the different game over epilogues.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2010)

I do shitloads of stupid things in games. The most recent thing I did was in MW2; I was shooting at somebody, killed him, and preceded to fall off a cliff.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 24, 2010)

In Forza Motorsport 3 I sometimes end up taking wrong turns on some courses that are clearly blocked off.

In the Uncharted games, I aim for jumping points that aren't there and fall to my death...NUMEROUS times.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 24, 2010)

I used to use a gameshark with Zelda:OoT and have Link bounce and levitate off the screen during cutscenes so it looked like Zelda was talking to herself :B


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 24, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> In Forza Motorsport 3 I sometimes end up taking wrong turns on some courses that are clearly blocked off.



I remember doing that on GT4. 

Only ones I can remember involve making the wrong split second decision in MW2, like trying to knife a huge group of enemies without remembering to switch to the pistol and tactical knife. Probably would have gotten away with it if I did switch.


----------



## Willow (Feb 24, 2010)

Every time I use a walkthrough for Phoenix Wright...and then the answer is obvious...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 24, 2010)

Attempting to unlock Sonic and Tails in Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 24, 2010)

GTA 4, COD, and Counterstrike griefing.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Feb 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Attempting to unlock Sonic and Tails in Smash Bros. Melee.



lol agreed


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 24, 2010)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii:  I've lost count of just how many bottomless pits I've fallen into because I was moving too fast.  Not even speedrunning, just re-tracing a level to find whatever I'm missing.  You know you're a good platform gamer when you can stick five pinpoint jumps with precision timing and _then_ fall off the edge of safe ground.  Repeatedly.


----------



## XL BigFatLardo (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember one time on Gears of War I walked right up behind a Human and kept following him for awhile and then we saw some Locust and started shooting at them.Then the Human turned around and owned me with a shotgun and I was like wtf.Then I remembered I was on the Locust team.=/


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 24, 2010)

kamikaze rpg attacks


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2010)

-Using a Master Ball on a Spearow in Pokemon Blue.
-Killing Suicune in Pokemon Gold, then saving it afterwards because I didn't want to lose the Lickitung I caught.
-Accidentally deleting my 100+ hour file in Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.
-Letting my friend play Fire Emblem, and not telling her to not save the new file over my old one.
-Accidentally killing myself as Fox in Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Happens way too often.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 24, 2010)

SirRob said:


> -Using a Master Ball on a Spearow in Pokemon Blue.
> -Killing Suicune in Pokemon Gold, then saving it afterwards because I didn't want to lose the Lickitung I caught.



That reminds me:
Attempting to clone a Suicune holding a Maser ball in Pokemon Crystal. I think I ended up having 52 of them stuffed in a PC box only meant to hold 20 pokemon. And then I tried depositing more pokemon in the box and lost them...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm constantly doing stupid shit:

L4D2 - I sometimes turn to grab some ammo, and it really only takes like a second, but suddenly I'm miles away from everybody - None of which listened to their mic.

Or I go out a little bit ahead to scout, and everybody ends up turning around for some fucking reason, and I end up alone! Way out in front.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 25, 2010)

Like, midtown madness 3, I've got raving mad and scratch my disc with my talons. Now, now it cannot run. 

In Halo 1, Level 2, I've continuely and diliberately drive the vehicle with soilders Deon the cliff. Love to hear them say: _Where do u get ur driving licence?!_

in Need for speed Carbon, when I'm in a great success and held I great deal of of nice cars, I suddenly sell them all and exchange them with a stupid tier 1 car. Now, now I never been able to clear the last race war track. 

Oh oh, back to Halo, intentionally shoot ur allies? Right in the 'spot'. And hear them cry. Oh damn I'm sadistic.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 25, 2010)

Overwritten saves.  'Nuff said. *headdesk*

Also I jumped into the sword in IWBTG :V


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> In the Uncharted games, I aim for jumping points that aren't there and fall to my death...NUMEROUS times.



This, oh this.

Nearly losing my highest level character while exploiting in WoW, almost couldn't get out of a glitched area.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

Meleeing explosive things to see if the game is actually that stupid. 

Game usually is, and it causes massive explosions.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 25, 2010)

Waaay back when on Duke Nukem 3D, overanalyzing the second level on how to progress and open a door, and thinking the room with all the dancing girls in the second level, was some sort of puzzle and after being confused about what happened when you "activated" them, giving them a certain amount of money that I thought corresponded to some numbers I thought I saw on a texture.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

Try to do something that you can only do in a different game. -.- 
Also happens that I use the wrong button. This can get annoying, especially if the action caused by the mispress is unfortunate. 

(thinking) "QUICK, MELEE!" 

*throws grenade at enemy... who has a wall right behind them... in a closed passageway*


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Try to do something that you can only do in a different game. -.-
> Also happens that I use the wrong button. This can get annoying, especially if the action caused by the mispress is unfortunate.
> 
> (thinking) "QUICK, MELEE!"
> ...



Don't get me started with my stories about this.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I put the hamster in the microwave.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

When I tried playing the conduit I kept throwing grenades in this one elevator over and over because when the doors close I go to adjust my glasses or hair or scratch myself or something with that hand.  Motion controls can eat my dick.



SirRob said:


> -Accidentally deleting my 100+ hour file in Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.



D:

;A;


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2010)

In Killing Floor my IRL friends and I will weld team mates out of our camping areas and laugh at them as they get eaten alive by zombies.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

L4D2
Propane tank+Gas tank+Fireworks+surprised by charger= Me+team+charger Dead


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

Me and my little brother was driving around and making our cars flip out and get stuck in midair while playing on Vigilante 8...among other things x3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 25, 2010)

Skipped an entire section of the game Legend of Dragoon, and went straight to the last boss with a party of level 30-somethings.
And now I'm stuck there with them.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Was playing MGS4 and threw an empty magazine to distract a guard. I got noticed and got killed :l


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Try'd killing animals and got shot by 30 nazis...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 25, 2010)

Playing FF XI on the auction house. was going to buy a stack of a certain item, which cost 20k. instead i bought a single item not a stack and bought it for 200k


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2010)

Last night I was playing Red Faction 2 and managed to obliterate every last shred of destructible material on the level.....including the walkways I needed to reach the pickup that ends the mission.


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Try to do something that you can only do in a different game. -.-
> Also happens that I use the wrong button. This can get annoying, especially if the action caused by the mispress is unfortunate.
> 
> (thinking) "QUICK, MELEE!"
> ...



Guilty as charged. 
I gave a friend shell shock when I swapped from L4D2 to MW2.
My L4D2 reload button was the same as my MW2 grenade button.

Playing Marco Polo in a minefield was probably safer than being on the same map as me.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 25, 2010)

I am reminded too quickly that the SMG's right click in HL2 in not melee and that right clicking with said weapon at point blank range to destroy some boxes (while effective at destroying said boxes) ends the game rather quickly. :/

Also, mashing directional buttons in FFVIII trying to quickly use an elixer on my own party member may result in Omega Weapon being fully healed. FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

Playing Morrowind (non-GOTY) and stealing someone's stuff while in 100% Chameleon (or OVER 100%) while standing normally and getting caught *anyway* just because for some stupid reason STANDING while your stealing (in 100%+ Chameleon) = 'AI knows where you are no matter what.' CHAMELEON IS FRICKIN' CHAMELEON, dammit! lol (Morrowind glitchy retardedness... =P)

Also, OBLIVIOUSLY pulling off Ky Kiske's "Ride the lightning" in mid-air (non-EX) and kicking my niece's ass unexpectedly after an impressive dust combo. I'm not supposed to be able to play GGXXAC-Plus _good_ with never-ending charlie horses in my hands, lol! (damn you Devil May Cry!!! )


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Overwrote my fallout 3 data that contained all the codes for the Experimental MIRV.


----------



## The Aeroplane (Feb 25, 2010)

I played Final Fantasy IX once. That counts, right?



xcliber said:


> I am reminded too quickly that the SMG's right click in HL2 in not melee and that right clicking with said weapon at point blank range to destroy some boxes (while effective at destroying said boxes) ends the game rather quickly. :/


So does trying to rocket-jump. Or kill a strider with a crowbar.



> Also, mashing directional buttons in FFVIII trying to quickly use an elixer on my own party member may result in Omega Weapon being fully healed. FFFFFFFFFFFF


You do know you can press one of the shoulder buttons to select targets from a list, right?


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

I ALWAYS fall off Rainbow Road in MKWii. Multiple times. So of course, my friends always choose that when they make me play.


----------



## The Aeroplane (Feb 25, 2010)

I always manage to drive the car off a cliff in Half-Life 2 at least seventeen times.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 25, 2010)

The Aeroplane said:


> You do know you can press one of the shoulder buttons to select targets from a list, right?


 Re-read the title of the thread...

Yes I know I could bring up that menu but I was in too big of a rush and was panicking.


----------



## The Aeroplane (Feb 25, 2010)

I've taken on several Super Mutant Behemoths without the Fat Man in Fallout 3 (not at the same time). On "very hard" difficulty.

Even that didn't make the game especially hard, though I would've been out of luck for ammo if I didn't use the mods that let you craft bullets at workbenches.



xcliber said:


> Re-read the title of the thread...


TouchÃ©. Perhaps I should make a thread for "stupid things you have asked on the Internet"...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Equipping an unidentified amulet.
Sitting on an altar.
Firing off a lightning bolt in an unmapped corridor.
Trying to convert the altar in Minetown while the priest is still alive.
Stumbling into (and consequently attacking by accident) a floating eye in a darkened corridor, while fleeing from a monster.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Equipping an unidentified amulet.
> Sitting on an altar.
> Firing off a lightning bolt in an unmapped corridor.
> Trying to convert the altar in Minetown while the priest is still alive.
> Stumbling into (and consequently attacking by accident) a floating eye in a darkened corridor, while fleeing from a monster.



Triggering a petrification trap. Lol instant game over.


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I put the hamster in the microwave.



YEAH MANIAC MANSION


One moment that sticks out in my mind is laughing 'Haha... Grenade' and then WALKING INTO IT. It didn't register there was a grenade there, despite me commenting on it.


----------



## nek0chan (Feb 26, 2010)

=| in bioshock 2 i managed to climb up some random decoration and glitched into a wall when i didn't save for 2 hours -_-


----------



## lowkey (Feb 26, 2010)

I was playing asteroids on my atari 2600 and accelerated diagonally as fast as i could to see how long I could speed fly without hitting an asteroid. That was like 20 years ago.


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

I was playing COD WaW and had a molotov cocktail and went to throw it at a guy and i jerked the controller and it hit a wall next to me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

My CODMW2 Multiplayer stories.
1) Ninjask - I did that a few times, sneaking into enemy bases, hugging them a little in their sniper position, then throw a knife on one's head and finish the other with a headshot.
2) Friendly knifing - The throwing knife can be attached to teammates, so I sticked it to a teammate, waited for him to get to the other side of the map then took it back.
3) Claymore suicide - There were two players coming to get me in a building so in the second they shot me and killed me I put a claymore on the ground and killed them both.
4)The C4 Doorway - I waited in a corner in a building, after I put a c4 charge in a doorway to a camper site - An enemy player came, looked for a second on the charge above his head, then boom. C4 headshot.
5) Longrange - Grenade headshot - I used the M203 noob tube to hit somebody in a bunker in Favela, and it hit his head from a long range 0_0.
6) Hide and seek - I, in Afgan, waited in a bush right next to a sniping cliff, hiding, and looking for enemy players. I got a 20 killstreak from it, and they didn't figure I am there because I got out of the bush every time I head shotted them.
7) Lazy ears - I, in Derail, walked silently(with ninja), in the snow and trees. I heard a walking sound and didn't think it was an enemy. In the end, after a long walk, I stopped,  looked back and boom knife.
8) Super knife end - As a game winning kill, I did a 3 knife killstreak in five seconds. I didn't get Slasher though, because I did it already.
9) Undercover Assignment - In Highrise, I always move to the other side of the map silently. One time, there was a four player squad lurking in the doorway to the enemy base, in one second, the one that guarded the door turned away for a second, and I came and knife killstreaked them all.
10) Rocket jump - Took an RPG7 and got the game winning kill trying to rocket jump while some ninja jumped on me.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 26, 2010)

Playing dynasty warriors strikeforce today, unlocked Lu Bu forgot to save


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> L4D2
> Propane tank+Gas tank+Fireworks+surprised by charger= Me+team+charger Dead


 
That made me laugh. If you play on PC let me know

Roll right into an enemy attack and fall right off a cliff in Demon's Souls


----------



## PianoMeister (Feb 26, 2010)

Find the jet pack at GTA San Andreas ,fly to the top of a skyscraper and then fall all the way down, thats it.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 26, 2010)

Hm!

In FF11 there's too many things.  One would be having sold my high level equipment in order to buy new equipment of which made my character look absolutely horrible.  I could no longer afford anything else at this point and I looked like a fag for the rest of my Beastmaster career.


----------



## furatail (Feb 26, 2010)

Stupidest thing I did was in Sir Fencer Musashi on Playstation. I went half the game thinking you had to throw the sword, then walk up to it to absorb the power of the enemies. Well, I got stuck at one part of the game for maybe an hour when the enemy whos power I needed to cross a river was on the other side. I kept throwing my sword at it but it was too far away to absorb, I though. Tried jumping, luring ememies to the river. Nothing worked. I finially accidently realized I could absorb from any where as long as my sword was stuck in the enemy.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2010)

When playing through Fallout 3 for the first time, I came across the scout stationed outside the entered to Underworld (Forget name >=|) 

I saw (her?) from afar and noticed what I had come to acknowledge as being standard raider armor. I also noticed that the scout had not seen me. 



I'm not sure why I didn't notice that looking at it pulled up a green health bar, not a red one. Perhaps I just hadn't figured it out yet. The fact that it had a name instead of being "Raider" should also have been a tipoff but come'on, it was some guy/girl out in the wastes where I had just been attacked by a billion and a half mutants and it was wearing leather and it had a gun! 


Besides, I had yet to get the achievement for blowing up someone's pants, so... I um...



Yeah...


----------



## Wreth (Feb 26, 2010)

Trying to bring up the pip-boy in borderlands, throwing a grenade and killing myself.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Trying to bring up the pip-boy in borderlands, throwing a grenade and killing myself.



Aw that's nothing. 

Was playing COD 4 with my friend after playing a bunch of halo. We were in a room together sniping. I went to look down the sights, tap down right stick. 

Weellll, in COD 4, that isn't aim down sights. ADS is left trigger. 

I stabbed him. 

Was uncool. -.- 



Left 4 Dead has fucked my permanently, btw. Stabbing every time I want to reload, looking down scope when I want to melee (and doing the opposite when I go back to L4D)

Ugg. -.-


----------



## zspartancats (Feb 26, 2010)

For some strange reason i felt like talking as some foreign dude on halo 3 and I did. I sound like a Korean/vietnam dude. As we all know Xbox live has such a nice community and i got a ton of funny responses. If you want to have a laugh try that. That was the stupidest thing i did in a game.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 26, 2010)

In gears of war I attempted to skydive on a ranked match.  Execution...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 26, 2010)

Drank out of a toilet with poo in it  
Fallout 3


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 26, 2010)

I tried to make a joke.

I also love jihadding in BF2/2142


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Feb 27, 2010)

Morrowind: Going through one of the Sixth House dungeons and selling off something I needed for the main quest, then forgetting where I sold it.

Team Fortress 2: W+M1'ing as Pyro when I shouldn't. >_>


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dressing up in woman's clothes and nearly getting f**ked in FFVII.


----------



## Willow (Feb 27, 2010)

Also..there was the time that I accidentally overwrote my best saved data for KH2 with the new game that I started...

And then in God of War, I died so many times at one part that the game started asking me if I wanted to switch difficulty


----------



## Koze (Feb 27, 2010)

In L4D I walked through a Metal Detector in the Dead Air campaign.
In WoW I accidentally attacked the Alliance Flightmaster in Booty Bay because I thought she'd talk to me and tell me where the horde one is ;3;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2010)

My friend and I played Space Station Silicon Valley 64 only to tell dramatic love stories between a dog-bot and sheep-bot.

Also to exploit the many, many glitches like being stuck in the "sky" above a level.


----------



## Mykell (Feb 27, 2010)

Incorrectly anticipating a shoto fireball and throwing out Abel's ultra in SF4


----------



## Attaman (Feb 27, 2010)

I once used the console in Morrowind to set my acrobats to 1,000,000, then jumped.

Needless to say, I hadn't landed when I came back to the screen fifteen minutes later.

EDIT:  Oh yeah, stupidest of all:  Had a party in Fallout 1 when going both to the Military Base, and the Cathedral.  Very poor idea on my part.


----------



## NotSpy (Feb 28, 2010)

I constantly pull out my knife and try to kill someone with it when I'm near an enemy in CSS like some sort of reflex.

They just shoot me instead...


----------



## Luxray (Feb 28, 2010)

In Halo 3. I throw a plasma grenade at a phone. The grenade bounces off the phone and sticks me in the face, and then I hear "Suicide".


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> EDIT:  Oh yeah, stupidest of all:  Had a party in Fallout 1 when going both to the Military Base, and the Cathedral.  Very poor idea on my part.



Them Nightkins is some seriously rough customers, huh?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 28, 2010)

Using the Presidential keycard to initiate self-destruct, only to have it malfunction and set the timer to 5 seconds. Have a nice day.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Using the Presidential keycard to initiate self-destruct, only to have it malfunction and set the timer to 5 seconds. Have a nice day.



Well, hey, you saved the world from Enclave FEV-spam death.  Of course, you and your village won't be around to enjoy it, but sacrifices must be made.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Them Nightkins is some seriously rough customers, huh?


For me?  Naw, I just shot them dead with a .223 and Sniper.  Very few of them got close enough to use their weapons to full effect, and having about 300 Stims in the inventory helps as well.

For the Party?  Stuck at about 60HP for their toughest as well as Leather Armor for their best equipment?  They got gibbed.  Bad.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I once used the console in Morrowind to set my acrobats to 1,000,000, then jumped.
> 
> Needless to say, I hadn't landed when I came back to the screen fifteen minutes later.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh yeah, stupidest of all:  Had a party in Fallout 1 when going both to the Military Base, and the Cathedral.  Very poor idea on my part.



I set my speed and acrobatics to 9,999,999 and did a running jump. Whole screen turned pink, an hour later it was still like that and I was still in the air. Had tonrestart my computer D:


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> For me?  Naw, I just shot them dead with a .223 and Sniper.  Very few of them got close enough to use their weapons to full effect, and having about 300 Stims in the inventory helps as well.
> 
> For the Party?  Stuck at about 60HP for their toughest as well as Leather Armor for their best equipment?  They got gibbed.  Bad.



Eye shot = exploding rib cage.  Neat-o.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 28, 2010)

The dumbest thing I have done in a video game was in Fallout 3 I jumped in the air and shot the FATMAN MIRV at the ground and went so high into the air I glitched into the atmosphere lol


----------



## Kijibwa (Feb 28, 2010)

Mark of Kri and Rise of Kasai, I be forgetting to use sleath to kill a enemy I be starting over when they blow the horn.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> The dumbest thing I have done in a video game was in Fallout 3 I jumped in the air and shot the FATMAN MIRV at the ground and went so high into the air I glitched into the atmosphere lol



Nice.

They took out the "bajillion mines + Alistair Tenpenny" trick in the PS3 GotY edition (as if I needed another reason to say that game sucks).  Some good youtube vids of him catching serious air, though.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Envy said:


> YEAH MANIAC MANSION
> 
> 
> One moment that sticks out in my mind is laughing 'Haha... Grenade' and then WALKING INTO IT. It didn't register there was a grenade there, despite me commenting on it.


I'm glad someone picked up on that.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 28, 2010)

Overwriting saves, die within the first 10 seconds of starting a new game in something I've played a good amount of before, attempt to attack stuff that I should clearly know I shouldn't be fighting that way, walk right into a trap I already know is there, the works. I think I've done almost every stupid mistake at least once...



Taren Fox said:


> I'm glad someone picked up on that.


Yeah, but it only kills you if you show it to Ed afterward.

I think the radioactive steam death is the most amusing one, though. Especially since there's nothing to make you think microwaving the poolwater might end up being lethal (or at least not before you drain it...).


----------



## Tobias-the-pink (Mar 3, 2010)

Tried to run a boss over in Borderlands, ended up destroying the car and doing NOTHING to the boss' health 

Oh, and getting a full team together on Call of Duty 4 and then just hiding from the other team is pretty funny too, it's great hearing americans cursing through the TV.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

Refused to counterpick in the semi-finals of a tournament because I was stubborn and decided to stick with my shit tier character instead of just picking Sagat and winning.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2010)

Ran off of a cliff without looking. Not once, but three times in WoW.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

playing S4 League theres a map that has destroyable floors over a bottomless pit
Fighting against 3 of the enemy players I accidently shot at the floor dropping us...the thing is the enemies had wings to keep them flying


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

I overwrote a 30-some hour game of FFVII - with a Black Chocobo, mind, and using no guide - with a half-hour Gameshark one because I wasn't paying attention.

Being ten, I was not amused.


----------



## voodoo predator (Mar 3, 2010)

Well about half an hour ago I ran an ATV into a concrete wall in BF: Bad company 2. The game then proceeded to tell me I had epicly failed literally.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Well some stupid things i did as a newbie was wear a box on my head in Second Life,shooting at people with a sniper gun in a sandbox in second life without realizing why they were upset and wearing too much bling.


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Mar 3, 2010)

Halo 2: Spend 5 hours trying to super jump in Acsencion just to realize you hadn't walked into the corner at the top of the ramp... Epic Fail...


----------



## Kakik (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember my brother, me, and a friend were playing little big planet. We got to the point where you use a rocket to fly across the mexican landscape, and then you're supposed to get off the rocket and continue walking. Our friend didnt know this, my brother and i got off the rocket and saw that our friend was still holding on, so we desperately yelled at him to let go.

It was too late, the rocket started up again, did a full 180, and blasted off with our friend still hanging on to it for dear life. We laughed until we were about to throw up.


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ran off of a cliff without looking. Not once, but three times in WoW.



This...

Damn autorun has killed me so many times when I'm talking with my friends and not looking where I'm going.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 4, 2010)

Stupid are things that keep a game fun :V Really.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 4, 2010)

I've made epic stupid in Assassin's Creed 1. I once got about 30 guards to commit suicide at the same time XD. I can give details if anyone's interested .


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I've made epic stupid in Assassin's Creed 1. I once got about 30 guards to commit suicide at the same time XD. I can give details if anyone's interested .



Does it involve them running off an edge?


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup. I was in William's castle and I fucked up a jumping assassination and got about 30 guards after me. When I got to a hiding place at the top of the castle, all i heard was "You won't get away so easy next time!", then a chorus of horrible screams. When I was done laughing and looked out, the whole castle guard staff was dead. >.<


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Yup. I was in William's castle and I fucked up a jumping assassination and got about 30 guards after me. When I got to a hiding place at the top of the castle, all i heard was "You won't get away so easy next time!", then a chorus of horrible screams. When I was done laughing and looked out, the whole castle guard staff was dead. >.<



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqyNS7ZdY1A

Relevant, kinda.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 4, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqyNS7ZdY1A
> 
> Relevant, kinda.


Lol, that's awesome. On a side not, I did that to a friend in one on one versus in left for dead one, at the bridge on Dead air's first chapter. Smokered him over and all of the idiots jumped off the cliff. I love game stupidity. XD


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> -Using a Master Ball on a Spearow in Pokemon Blue.
> -Killing Suicune in Pokemon Gold, then saving it afterwards because I didn't want to lose the Lickitung I caught.
> -Accidentally deleting my 100+ hour file in Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.
> -Letting my friend play Fire Emblem, and not telling her to not save the new file over my old one.
> -Accidentally killing myself as Fox in Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Happens way too often.



1 I have a knack for using the rarest healing items when I have buyable items that will do the job. Blame it on beind scared of getting killed by a boss after an hour of playing without saving.

2 A friend of mine saved in the PSone FF Tactics... and the file went EMPTY... in my case, read #3

3 I don't need to lend my games to overwrite my save files...

4 in any game were you can hurt yourself, I tend escort my enemies to the afterlife until I log in a few more hours


----------



## ramsey276 (Mar 4, 2010)

After reading through this thread, I don't feel so  silly anymore.

Hey, wouldn't it be fun to make a list, kinda like that "What I know of life, I learned through videogames" T-shirt? I play few genres (brain games mostly), So I can't make the list by myself


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 9, 2010)

i know. purchase supreme commander -_- for xbox


----------

